# Parcel forwarding from the UK



## Char D (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi All,

I want to do some clothes shopping from some of my old favourite stores in the UK but they don't seem to deliver to SA. Does anyone have any experience of using parcel forwarding companies?

I've had a look online and got some quotes and the best seems to be via natethecrate - they seem to offer the option of also getting multiple deliveries before consolidating them all and sending them out to SA for me (which I guess might save me hassle and works out cheaper).

Does anyone have any experience of doing this? Do these companies work?

Thanks


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Use the royal mail to sa surface mail 4 weeks max


----------



## Rena (Feb 11, 2016)

I haven't heard of natethecrate, but I saw that *ForwardVia* and *Parcl.com* offer forwarding services in the UK. I can't compare the rates, because ForwardVia is a traditional forwarding company (they have a separate page with shipping rates), whereas Parcl is a peer-to-peer service. I understand it's a kind of community where you can find someone who lives in another country.


----------

